# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Inferno MTK 1.3.3 World's 1st Added Support of 99% MTK Secure Boot.Too Hot

## mohamed73

* 
What's new in VolcanoBox Inferno MTK 1.3.3 ?  * *Happy Eid*     * World's 1st Added New Way to Boot MTK Secure Phones*  *by this way 99% Secured Phones are Supported*** by this way you can Read Extended Info of 99% Secured MTK Phones*** by this way you can Read Factory File of 99% Secured MTK Phones*** by this way you can Write Factory File of 99% Secured MTK Phones*** by this way you can Unlock FRP lock of of 99% Secured MTK Phones*** by this way you can do many other operation.* * How it will work ?*  *if  you get any secured phone which is unable to boot. you have to find  it's factory file and from factory file you have search for it's "DA"  and "Auth" file.** From Inferno MTK Tick on "Manual Secure boot"** Perform your desire operation**  while booting Inferno will ask you for select "DA" file . kindly browse  and select "DA" file of your desire phone and click on ok.**  then it will ask you to select "AUTH" file. if phone need "AUTH" file  to boot complete then you have to brows and select other wise simple  cancel it.** your phone will be boot-up and your selected desired operation will be done.* * Special Note*  *Some phones need only "DA" Files for Boot** Some phones need "DA" and "Auth" file to boot** Some Phones Need Only "Auth" File to boot.** Users are Advised to use this Function to their own Experience.*     VIDEO TUTORIAL 
SECURED QMOBILE CS1 FRP REMOVING   * World's 1st Added Qmobile Cs1 Phone Support*  *World's 1st Added Qmobile Cs1 Unlock FRP Lock** World's 1st Added Qmobile Cs1 Read Factory File** World's 1st Added Qmobile Cs1 Write Factory File** World's 1st Added Qmobile Cs1 Fully Supported* * World's 1st Added Qmobile i6 Metal 2017 Phone Support*  *World's 1st Added Qmobile i6 Metal 2017 Read Factory File**World's 1st Added Qmobile i6 Metal 2017 Write Factory File** World's 1st Added Qmobile i6 Metal 2017 Unlock FRP Lock** World's 1st Added Qmobile i6 Metal 2017 Fully Support*  *World's 1st Added Qmobile J1 Phone Support*  *World's 1st Added Qmobile J1 FRP Unlock** World's 1st Added Qmobile J1 Read Factory File** World's 1st Added Qmobile J1 Write Factory File** World's 1st Added Qmobile J1 Fully Support*  *Word's 1st Added WIKO Harry Phone Support*  *Word's 1st Added WIKO Harry FRP Unlock Support** Word's 1st Added WIKO Harry Read Factory File** Word's 1st Added WIKO Harry Write Factory File** Word's 1st Added WIKO Harry Fully Supported*  *Word's 1st Added WIKO kerry Phone Support*  *Word's 1st Added WIKO kerry FRP Unlock Support** Word's 1st Added WIKO kerry Read Factory File** Word's 1st Added WIKO kerry Write Factory File** Word's 1st Added WIKO kerry Fully Support*  *World's 1st Added Lenovo S1La40 Phone Support*  *World's 1st Added Lenovo S1La40 FRP Unlock Support** World's 1st Added Lenovo S1La40 Read Factory File** World's 1st Added Lenovo S1La40 Write Factory File** World's 1st Added Lenovo S1La40 Fully Support*  *World's 1st Added MobiWire Kohana Phone Support*  World*'s 1st Added MobiWire Kohana FRP Unlock** World's 1st Added MobiWire Kohana Read Factory File** World's 1st Added MobiWire Kohana Write Factory File** World's 1st Added MobiWire Kohana Fully Supported*   *World's 1st Added Manual Boot Files at Support Area*  *Here is some very Exclusive List of Boot Files Uploaded at Support Area*  *Huawei*  *CUN L21** CUN L22** CUN U29** G730 U10** LUA L01** LUA L22** LUA U22** Y6 PRO TIT AL00*  *INTEX* * INTEX ELYT E7* * LEECO* * LE 1S*  *LENOVO*  *C2 K10A40** S1LA40* * MOBIWIRE*  *KOHANA* * MOTOROLA*  *XT1721** XT1760*  *QMOBILE*  *CS1** J1** i6 METAL 2017* * TECHNO*  *i3** i5 PRO*  *TRUE SMART (THAILAND)* * TRUE SMART SPEEDY*  *WIKO*  *HARRY** KARRY*  *ZTE*  *A520*   _  HELP US TO MAKE MORE SECURE PHONE SUPPORT. IF YOU HAVE ANY DA OR AUTH  FILES PLEASE SEND US MY PM WE WILL ADD INTO DATA BASE SO LIKE THIS  INFERNO WILL BE MORE AND MORE POWERFULL _

----------


## mohamed73

_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Some Secure Devices We have Test:
  Code:
  >>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek USB Port (COM4)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6795
>>Hardware version:CA00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x05000000
>>BromVersion :0x05
>>BLVersion :0xFE
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x11010030333247373400E93132211399
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x303332473734
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x747C00000(29.12 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 2GB DRAM
>>Analysis of USB port...
>>Find partition success.
>> 
>>Total partition entries found: 27
>>preloader:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x040000
>>pgpt:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x080000
>>proinfo:>>addr:0x080000  -- length:0x300000
>>nvram:>>addr:0x380000  -- length:0x500000
>>protect1:>>addr:0x880000  -- length:0xA00000
>>protect2:>>addr:0x1280000  -- length:0xA00000
>>seccfg:>>addr:0x1C80000  -- length:0x040000
>>lk:>>addr:0x1CC0000  -- length:0x060000
>>boot:>>addr:0x1D20000  -- length:0x1000000
>>recovery:>>addr:0x2D20000  -- length:0x1000000
>>secro:>>addr:0x3D20000  -- length:0x600000
>>para:>>addr:0x4320000  -- length:0x080000
>>logo:>>addr:0x43A0000  -- length:0x1E00000
>>RESV:>>addr:0x61A0000  -- length:0x080000
>>security:>>addr:0x6220000  -- length:0x080000
>>bootconfig:>>addr:0x62A0000  -- length:0x080000
>>letvconfig1:>>addr:0x6320000  -- length:0x080000
>>letvconfig2:>>addr:0x63A0000  -- length:0x080000
>>factory:>>addr:0x6420000  -- length:0x080000
>>expdb:>>addr:0x64A0000  -- length:0xA00000
>>tee1:>>addr:0x6EA0000  -- length:0x500000
>>tee2:>>addr:0x73A0000  -- length:0xC60000
>>system:>>addr:0x8000000  -- length:0xA0000000
>>cache:>>addr:0xA8000000  -- length:0x1A800000
>>userdata:>>addr:0xC2800000  -- length:0x684380000
>>flashinfo:>>addr:0xFFFF0084  -- length:0x1000000
>>sgpt:>>addr:0xFFFF0004  -- length:0x080000
>> 
>>BasicInfo : >>Brand     : Letv
>>ProdName  : Le1s_IN
>>ProdModel : Le X507
>>Device    : X3_HK
>>AndroidVer: 6.0
>>MTK CPU   : MT6795
>>MTK PRJ   : alps-mp-m0.mp11-V1.14_letv6795.om.lv_P66
>>Display ID: DHXOSOP5801911241S release-keys
>>Board ID  : 
>>Build Date: Thu Nov 24 20:27:55 CST 2016
>>IMEI_1    :  8666
>>IMEI_2    :  8666
>>Read phone info OK. 
>>Elapsed time: 00:00:34. 
 Code:
 >>Current Task:
          Read Information(Extend)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM150)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CA00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A4841473265050711CAB835937F
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x484147326505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3AB800000(14.68 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 2GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>> 
>>Total partition entries found: 26
>>preloader:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x040000
>>pgpt:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x080000
>>proinfo:>>addr:0x080000  -- length:0x300000
>>nvram:>>addr:0x380000  -- length:0x500000
>>protect1:>>addr:0x880000  -- length:0xA00000
>>protect2:>>addr:0x1280000  -- length:0xA00000
>>lk:>>addr:0x1C80000  -- length:0x080000
>>para:>>addr:0x1D00000  -- length:0x080000
>>boot:>>addr:0x1D80000  -- length:0x1000000
>>recovery:>>addr:0x2D80000  -- length:0x1000000
>>logo:>>addr:0x3D80000  -- length:0x800000
>>expdb:>>addr:0x4580000  -- length:0xA00000
>>seccfg:>>addr:0x4F80000  -- length:0x080000
>>oemkeystore:>>addr:0x5000000  -- length:0x200000
>>secro:>>addr:0x5200000  -- length:0x600000
>>keystore:>>addr:0x5800000  -- length:0x800000
>>tee1:>>addr:0x6000000  -- length:0x500000
>>tee2:>>addr:0x6500000  -- length:0x500000
>>frp:>>addr:0x6A00000  -- length:0x100000
>>nvdata:>>addr:0x6B00000  -- length:0x2000000
>>metadata:>>addr:0x8B00000  -- length:0x2500000
>>system:>>addr:0xB000000  -- length:0xC0000000
>>cache:>>addr:0xCB000000  -- length:0x19000000
>>userdata:>>addr:0xE4000000  -- length:0x2C6780000
>>flashinfo:>>addr:0xFFFF0084  -- length:0x1000000
>>sgpt:>>addr:0xFFFF0004  -- length:0x080000
>>  >>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : HONOR
>>ProdName  : TIT-AL00
>>ProdModel : TIT-AL00
>>Device    : HWTIT-L6735
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>MTK CPU   : MT6735
>>MTK PRJ   : ALPS.L1.MP3.V2_ONTIM6735.66T.L1_P91
>>Display ID: TIT-AL00C583B214
>>Board ID  : TIT-AL00
>>Build Date: Tue Mar  7 19:25:52 CST 2017
>>IMEI_1    :  8693
>>IMEI_2    :  8693
>> 
>>Read phone info OK. 
>>Elapsed time: 00:00:43. 
 Code:
 >>Current Task:
          Read Information(Extend)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM8)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CA00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A4838473165050750342D47730D
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x483847316505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>> 
>>Total partition entries found: 30
>>preloader:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x040000
>>pgpt:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x080000
>>proinfo:>>addr:0x080000  -- length:0x300000
>>nvram:>>addr:0x380000  -- length:0x500000
>>protect1:>>addr:0x880000  -- length:0xA00000
>>protect2:>>addr:0x1280000  -- length:0xA00000
>>lk:>>addr:0x1C80000  -- length:0x080000
>>para:>>addr:0x1D00000  -- length:0x080000
>>boot:>>addr:0x1D80000  -- length:0x1000000
>>recovery:>>addr:0x2D80000  -- length:0x1000000
>>logo:>>addr:0x3D80000  -- length:0x800000
>>expdb:>>addr:0x4580000  -- length:0xA00000
>>seccfg:>>addr:0x4F80000  -- length:0x080000
>>oemkeystore:>>addr:0x5000000  -- length:0x200000
>>secro:>>addr:0x5200000  -- length:0x600000
>>keystore:>>addr:0x5800000  -- length:0x800000
>>tee1:>>addr:0x6000000  -- length:0x500000
>>tee2:>>addr:0x6500000  -- length:0x500000
>>bak:>>addr:0x6A00000  -- length:0x800000
>>simlock:>>addr:0x7200000  -- length:0x800000
>>deviceslog:>>addr:0x7A00000  -- length:0x6400000
>>custom:>>addr:0xDE00000  -- length:0xC800000
>>frp:>>addr:0x1A600000  -- length:0x100000
>>nvdata:>>addr:0x1A700000  -- length:0x2000000
>>metadata:>>addr:0x1C700000  -- length:0x2100000
>>system:>>addr:0x1E800000  -- length:0x9C800000
>>cache:>>addr:0xBB000000  -- length:0x19000000
>>userdata:>>addr:0xD4000000  -- length:0xFCF80000
>>flashinfo:>>addr:0xFFFF0084  -- length:0x1000000
>>sgpt:>>addr:0xFFFF0004  -- length:0x080000
>>  >>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : HUAWEI
>>ProdName  : LUA-L01
>>ProdModel : HUAWEI LUA-L01
>>Device    : HWLUA-L6735
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>MTK CPU   : MT6735
>>MTK PRJ   : ALPS.L1.MP3.V2.95_OT6735M.35GU.L1_P62
>>Display ID: LUA-L01C67B101
>>Board ID  : LUA-L01
>>Build Date: Fri Jun 24 12:07:37 CST 2016
>>IMEI_1    :  861587030315919
>>IMEI_2    :  ffffffffffffffF
>> 
>>Read phone info OK. 
>>Elapsed time: 00:01:37.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
  Code:
 15:28:36 Current Task:
          Read Information(Extend)
15:28:37 
15:28:37 Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
15:28:37  
15:28:43 MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM82)
15:28:43  
15:28:44 Connecting...
15:28:44 CPU TYPE:MT6735
15:28:44 Hardware version:CB00
15:28:44 Software version:0000
15:28:44 SecCfgVal :0x05000000
15:28:44 BromVersion :0xFF
15:28:44 BLVersion :0x01
15:28:47 Boot downloading...
15:28:50 EMMC_ID:0x150100464531324D420DCDEAE4254461
15:28:50 EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x464531324D42
15:28:50 EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
15:28:50 EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
15:28:50 EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
15:28:50 EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
15:28:50 EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
15:28:50 EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
15:28:50 EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
15:28:50 EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3A3E00000(14.56 G)
15:28:50  
15:28:50 INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
15:28:50 Finding partition.
15:28:51  
15:28:51 Total partition entries found: 27
15:28:51 preloader:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x040000
15:28:51 pgpt:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x080000
15:28:51 proinfo:>>addr:0x080000  -- length:0x300000
15:28:51 nvram:>>addr:0x380000  -- length:0x500000
15:28:51 protect1:>>addr:0x880000  -- length:0xA00000
15:28:51 protect2:>>addr:0x1280000  -- length:0xA00000
15:28:51 lk:>>addr:0x1C80000  -- length:0x080000
15:28:51 para:>>addr:0x1D00000  -- length:0x080000
15:28:51 boot:>>addr:0x1D80000  -- length:0x1000000
15:28:51 recovery:>>addr:0x2D80000  -- length:0x1000000
15:28:51 logo:>>addr:0x3D80000  -- length:0x800000
15:28:51 expdb:>>addr:0x4580000  -- length:0xA00000
15:28:51 seccfg:>>addr:0x4F80000  -- length:0x080000
15:28:51 oemkeystore:>>addr:0x5000000  -- length:0x200000
15:28:51 secro:>>addr:0x5200000  -- length:0x600000
15:28:51 keystore:>>addr:0x5800000  -- length:0x800000
15:28:51 tee1:>>addr:0x6000000  -- length:0x500000
15:28:51 tee2:>>addr:0x6500000  -- length:0x500000
15:28:51 efuse:>>addr:0x6A00000  -- length:0x080000
15:28:51 frp:>>addr:0x6A80000  -- length:0x100000
15:28:51 nvdata:>>addr:0x6B80000  -- length:0x2000000
15:28:51 metadata:>>addr:0x8B80000  -- length:0x2480000
15:28:51 system:>>addr:0xB000000  -- length:0xC0000000
15:28:51 cache:>>addr:0xCB000000  -- length:0x19000000
15:28:51 userdata:>>addr:0xE4000000  -- length:0x2BED80000
15:28:51 flashinfo:>>addr:0xFFFF0084  -- length:0x1000000
15:28:51 sgpt:>>addr:0xFFFF0004  -- length:0x080000
15:28:51  
15:28:54 BasicInfo :
15:28:54 Brand     : motorola
15:28:54 ProdName  : namath_55
15:28:54 ProdModel : Moto C
15:28:54 Device    : namath
15:28:54 AndroidVer: 7.0
15:28:54 MTK CPU   : MT6737M
15:28:54 MTK PRJ   : alps-mp-n0.mp1-V1.0.2_wt6737m.35.n_P55
15:28:54 Display ID: NRD90M.041
15:28:54 Board ID  : 
15:28:54 Build Date: 2017 05 10  17:03:05 CST
15:28:54 IMEI_1    :  xxxxxxxxxxxxx
15:28:54 IMEI_2    :  xxxxxxxxxxxxx
15:28:54  
15:28:54 Read phone info OK. 
15:28:54 Elapsed time: 00:00:17. 
 Code:
 15:29:08 Current Task:
          USB Clear FRP(EMMC)
15:29:09 
15:29:09 Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
15:29:09  
15:29:14 MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM82)
15:29:14  
15:29:14 Connecting...
15:29:15 CPU TYPE:MT6735
15:29:15 Hardware version:CB00
15:29:15 Software version:0000
15:29:15 SecCfgVal :0x05000000
15:29:15 BromVersion :0xFF
15:29:15 BLVersion :0x01
15:29:17 Boot downloading...
15:29:21 EMMC_ID:0x150100464531324D420DCDEAE4254461
15:29:21 EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x464531324D42
15:29:21 EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
15:29:21 EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
15:29:21 EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
15:29:21 EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
15:29:21 EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
15:29:21 EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
15:29:21 EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
15:29:21 EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3A3E00000(14.56 G)
15:29:21  
15:29:21 INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
15:29:21 Finding partition.
15:29:21 Clear FRP successfully!الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  Code:
 >>Current Task:
Read Informatio 
>>Current Task:
Part Format
>>
>>Operation:
1. Power off the phone.
2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>>
>>PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM11)
>>
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CB00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x05000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x150100464531324D420D7E9E602B3499
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x464531324D42
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3A3E00000(14.56 G)
>>
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Flash erase preparing...
>>Format range: Start Address: 0x6A80000,Format Length :0x100000
>>Flash erasing complete!الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Read Info 
  Code:
 >>Current Task:
          Read Information(Extend)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM29)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6582
>>Hardware version:CA01
>>Software version:0001
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A483847316505074D1A31E43417
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x483847316505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>> 
>>Total partition entries found: 24
>>PRELOADER:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x1400000
>>MBR:>>addr:0x1400000  -- length:0x080000
>>EBR1:>>addr:0x1480000  -- length:0x080000
>>PRO_INFO:>>addr:0x1500000  -- length:0x300000
>>NVRAM:>>addr:0x1800000  -- length:0x500000
>>PROTECT_F:>>addr:0x1D00000  -- length:0xA00000
>>PROTECT_S:>>addr:0x2700000  -- length:0xA00000
>>OEMINFO:>>addr:0x3100000  -- length:0x4000000
>>SECCFG:>>addr:0x7100000  -- length:0x020000
>>UBOOT:>>addr:0x7120000  -- length:0x080000
>>BOOTIMG:>>addr:0x71A0000  -- length:0x600000
>>RECOVERY:>>addr:0x77A0000  -- length:0x600000
>>SEC_RO:>>addr:0x7DA0000  -- length:0x600000
>>MISC:>>addr:0x83A0000  -- length:0x080000
>>LOGO:>>addr:0x8420000  -- length:0x300000
>>EBR2:>>addr:0x8720000  -- length:0x080000
>>EXPDB:>>addr:0x87A0000  -- length:0xA00000
>>FRP:>>addr:0x91A0000  -- length:0x100000
>>ROOTM:>>addr:0x92A0000  -- length:0x560000
>>ANDROID:>>addr:0x9800000  -- length:0x93800000
>>CUST:>>addr:0x9D000000  -- length:0x19000000
>>CACHE:>>addr:0xB6000000  -- length:0x9600000
>>USRDATA:>>addr:0xBF600000  -- length:0x112100000
>>BMTPOOL:>>addr:0xFFFF00A8  -- length:0x1500000
>> 
>>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : HUAWEI
>>ProdName  : CUN-U29
>>ProdModel : HUAWEI CUN-U29
>>Device    : unknown
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>MTK CPU   : MT6582
>>MTK PRJ   : CUN-U29C567B134
>>Display ID: CUN-U29C567B134
>>Board ID  : unknown
>>Build Date: Thu Apr 13 14:55:51 CST 2017
>>IMEI_1    :  8658890********
>>IMEI_2    :  8658890********
>> 
>>Read phone info OK. 
>>Elapsed time: 00:00:31. 
Backup Factory Files
  Code:
 >>Current Task:
          USB Backup Facotry Files(FULL)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM29)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6582
>>Hardware version:CA01
>>Software version:0001
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A483847316505074D1A31E43417
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x483847316505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>>MTKxCPU: MT6582
>>ProdName: CUN-U29
>>ProdModel: HUAWEI CUN-U29
>>Device: unknown
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>Brand: HUAWEI
>>MTKxPRJ: CUN-U29C567B134
>>DisplayID: CUN-U29C567B134
>>BoardID: unknown
>>BuildDate: Thu Apr 13 14:55:51 CST 2017
>> 
>>Usb backup(full) may take more than 30 mins.
  >preloader_hq6582_we_b1b_l1.bin read success.
  >MBR read success.
  >EBR1 read success.
  >PRO_INFO.bin read success.
  >NVRAM.bin read success.
  >PROTECT_F read success.
  >PROTECT_S read success.
  >OEMINFO read success.
  >SECCFG.bin read success.
  >lk.bin read success.
  >boot.img read success.
  >recovery.img read success.
  >secro.img read success.
  >MISC.bin read success.
  >logo.bin read success.
  >EBR2 read success.
  >EXPDB.bin read success.
  >FRP read success.
  >ROOTM read success.
  >system.img read success.
  >CUST read success.
  >BPLGUInfo read success.
  >userdata.img read success.
  >cache.img read success.
>>Reading completed.
>>Android_Info.txt create success.
>>File save path:C:\Users\Mohamed\Desktop\Inferno  Backup\MT6582_CUN-U29_HUAWEI  CUN-U29_unknown_5.1_HUAWEI_CUN-U29C567B134_2017-08-20 14_33_36\
>>Elapsed time: 00:09:06. 
Write Factory Files
  Code:
 >>Current Task:
          Write Factory Files
>>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : HUAWEI
>>ProdName  : CUN-U29
>>ProdModel : HUAWEI CUN-U29
>>Device    : unknown
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>MTK CPU   : MT6582
>>MTK PRJ   : CUN-U29C567B134
>>Display ID: CUN-U29C567B134
>>Board ID  : unknown
>>Build Date: Thu Apr 13 14:55:51 CST 2017
>> 
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM29)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6582
>>Hardware version:CA01
>>Software version:0001
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A483847316505074D1A31E43417
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x483847316505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Phone Info: CPU:MT6582 Flash Type:EMMC 
>>Check CPU Success!
>>Check Flash Type Success!
>>Check FlashID Success! 
>>Find partition success.
>>backup path:F:\Volcano\Inferno\MTK\V1.3.2\MTK_Vol_NI\backup\preloader_hq6582_we_b1b_l1_20170820_121632.bin
  >MBR write success.
  >EBR1 write success.
  >PRO_INFO.bin write success.
  >NVRAM.bin write success.
  >PROTECT_F write success.
  >PROTECT_S write success.
  >OEMINFO write success.
  >SECCFG.bin write success.
  >lk.bin write success.
  >boot.img write success.
  >recovery.img write success.
  >secro.img write success.
  >MISC.bin write success.
  >logo.bin write success.
  >EBR2 write success.
  >EXPDB.bin write success.
  >FRP write success.
  >ROOTM write success.
  >system.img write success.
  >CUST write success.
  >cache.img write success.
  >userdata.img write success.
>>Flash writing complete.
>>Write factory file successfully!الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  Read Info
  Quote:                               >>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM3)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CA00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x05000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x150100525831424D4207B826DECA1499
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x525831424D42
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x747C00000(29.12 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 3GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>> 
>>Total partition entries found: 26
>>preloader:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x040000
>>pgpt:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x080000
>>proinfo:>>addr:0x080000  -- length:0x300000
>>nvram:>>addr:0x380000  -- length:0x500000
>>protect1:>>addr:0x880000  -- length:0xA00000
>>protect2:>>addr:0x1280000  -- length:0xA00000
>>lk:>>addr:0x1C80000  -- length:0x080000
>>para:>>addr:0x1D00000  -- length:0x080000
>>boot:>>addr:0x1D80000  -- length:0x1000000
>>recovery:>>addr:0x2D80000  -- length:0x1000000
>>logo:>>addr:0x3D80000  -- length:0x800000
>>expdb:>>addr:0x4580000  -- length:0xA00000
>>seccfg:>>addr:0x4F80000  -- length:0x080000
>>oemkeystore:>>addr:0x5000000  -- length:0x200000
>>secro:>>addr:0x5200000  -- length:0x600000
>>keystore:>>addr:0x5800000  -- length:0x800000
>>tee1:>>addr:0x6000000  -- length:0x500000
>>tee2:>>addr:0x6500000  -- length:0x500000
>>frp:>>addr:0x6A00000  -- length:0x100000
>>nvdata:>>addr:0x6B00000  -- length:0x2000000
>>metadata:>>addr:0x8B00000  -- length:0x2500000
>>system:>>addr:0xB000000  -- length:0x126800000
>>cache:>>addr:0x131800000  -- length:0x19000000
>>userdata:>>addr:0x14A800000  -- length:0x5FC380000
>>flashinfo:>>addr:0xFFFF0084  -- length:0x1000000
>>sgpt:>>addr:0xFFFF0004  -- length:0x080000
>> 
>>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : TECNO
>>ProdName  : H379A1
>>ProdModel : TECNO i5 Pro
>>Device    : TECNO-i5-Pro
>>AndroidVer: 7.0
>>MTK CPU   : MT6737T
>>MTK PRJ   : i5Pro-H379A1-N-IN-170314V69
>>Display ID: i5Pro-H379A1-N-IN-170314V69
>>Board ID  : 
>>Build Date: Tue Mar 14 05:58:45 CST 2017
>>IMEI_1    :  91
>>IMEI_2    :  91
>> 
>>Read phone info OK.  
>>Elapsed time: 00:00:44.   
Remove FRP
  Quote:                               >>Current Task:
          USB Clear FRP(EMMC)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM3)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CA00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x05000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x150100525831424D4207B826DECA1499
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x525831424D42
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x747C00000(29.12 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 3GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>>Clear FRP successfully!   
Read Backup 
  Quote:                               >>Current Task:
          USB Backup Facotry Files(FULL)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM3)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CA00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x05000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x150100525831424D4207B826DECA1499
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x525831424D42
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x747C00000(29.12 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 3GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>>MTKxCPU: MT6737T
>>ProdName: H379A1
>>ProdModel: TECNO i5 Pro
>>Device: TECNO-i5-Pro
>>AndroidVer: 7.0
>>Brand: TECNO
>>MTKxPRJ: i5Pro-H379A1-N-IN-170314V69
>>DisplayID: i5Pro-H379A1-N-IN-170314V69
>>BoardID: 
>>BuildDate: Tue Mar 14 05:58:45 CST 2017
>> 
>>Usb backup(full) may take more than 30 mins.
  >preloader_rlk6737t_65_n.bin read success.
  >pgpt read success.
  >proinfo read success.
  >nvram.bin read success.
  >protect1 read success.
  >protect2 read success.
  >lk.bin read success.
  >para read success.
  >boot.img read success.
  >recovery.img read success.
  >logo.bin read success.
  >expdb.bin read success.
  >seccfg.bin read success.
  >oemkeystore read success.
  >secro.img read success.
  >keystore read success.
  >trustzone.bin read success.
  >trustzone.bin read success.
  >frp read success.
  >nvdata.bin read success.
  >metadata read success.
  >system.img read success.
  >BPLGUInfo read success.
  >userdata.img read success.
  >cache.img read success.
>>Reading completed.
>>Android_Info.txt create success.
>>File save path:C:\Users\lohit\MT6737T_H379A1_TECNO i5   Pro_TECNO-i5-Pro_7.0_TECNO_i5Pro-H379A1-N-IN-170314V69_2017-08-20   16_34_23\
>>Elapsed time: 00:10:07.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Read Info 
  Code:
 >>Current Task:
          Read Information(Extend)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM29)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6582
>>Hardware version:CA01
>>Software version:0001
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A483847316505074F799CA1243D
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x483847316505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>> 
>>Total partition entries found: 23
>>PRELOADER:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0xC00000
>>MBR:>>addr:0xC00000  -- length:0x080000
>>EBR1:>>addr:0xC80000  -- length:0x080000
>>PRO_INFO:>>addr:0xD00000  -- length:0x300000
>>NVRAM:>>addr:0x1000000  -- length:0x500000
>>PROTECT_F:>>addr:0x1500000  -- length:0xA00000
>>PROTECT_S:>>addr:0x1F00000  -- length:0xA00000
>>SECCFG:>>addr:0x2900000  -- length:0x020000
>>UBOOT:>>addr:0x2920000  -- length:0x060000
>>BOOTIMG:>>addr:0x2980000  -- length:0x600000
>>RECOVERY:>>addr:0x2F80000  -- length:0x600000
>>SEC_RO:>>addr:0x3580000  -- length:0x600000
>>MISC:>>addr:0x3B80000  -- length:0x080000
>>LOGO:>>addr:0x3C00000  -- length:0x300000
>>EBR2:>>addr:0x3F00000  -- length:0x080000
>>CUSTOM:>>addr:0x3F80000  -- length:0x19000000
>>EXPDB:>>addr:0x1CF80000  -- length:0xA00000
>>ROOTM:>>addr:0x1D980000  -- length:0x400000
>>FRP:>>addr:0x1DD80000  -- length:0x100000
>>ANDROID:>>addr:0x1DE80000  -- length:0x93300000
>>CACHE:>>addr:0xB1180000  -- length:0xF000000
>>USRDATA:>>addr:0xC0180000  -- length:0x111580000
>>BMTPOOL:>>addr:0xFFFF00A8  -- length:0x1500000
>> 
>>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : HUAWEI
>>ProdName  : LUA-U22
>>ProdModel : HUAWEI LUA-U22
>>Device    : HWLUA-U6582
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>MTK CPU   : MT6582
>>MTK PRJ   : ALPS.L1.MP12.V1.2_WT6582.WE.SH.L1_P11
>>Display ID: LUA-U22C567B010
>>Board ID  : LUA-U22
>>Build Date: Thu Sep 15 20:45:11 CST 2016
>>IMEI_1    :  86482**********
>>IMEI_2    :  86482**********
>> 
>>Read phone info OK. 
>>Elapsed time: 00:00:39. 
Backup Factory Files
  Code:
 >>Current Task:
          USB Backup Facotry Files(FULL)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM29)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6582
>>Hardware version:CA01
>>Software version:0001
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A483847316505074F799CA1243D
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x483847316505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>>MTKxCPU: MT6582
>>ProdName: LUA-U22
>>ProdModel: HUAWEI LUA-U22
>>Device: HWLUA-U6582
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>Brand: HUAWEI
>>MTKxPRJ: ALPS.L1.MP12.V1.2_WT6582.WE.SH.L1_P11
>>DisplayID: LUA-U22C567B010
>>BoardID: LUA-U22
>>BuildDate: Thu Sep 15 20:45:11 CST 2016
>> 
>>Usb backup(full) may take more than 30 mins.
  >preloader_wt96582_s96582aa2.bin read success.
  >MBR read success.
  >EBR1 read success.
  >PRO_INFO.bin read success.
  >NVRAM.bin read success.
  >PROTECT_F read success.
  >PROTECT_S read success.
  >SECCFG.bin read success.
  >lk.bin read success.
  >boot.img read success.
  >recovery.img read success.
  >secro.img read success.
  >MISC.bin read success.
  >logo.bin read success.
  >EBR2 read success.
  >CUSTOM read success.
  >EXPDB.bin read success.
  >ROOTM read success.
  >FRP read success.
  >system.img read success.
  >BPLGUInfo read success.
  >userdata.img read success.
  >cache.img read success.
>>Reading completed.
>>Android_Info.txt create success.
>>File save path:C:\Users\Mohamed\Desktop\Inferno  Backup\MT6582_LUA-U22_HUAWEI  LUA-U22_HWLUA-U6582_5.1_HUAWEI_ALPS.L1.MP12.V1.2_WT6582.WE.SH.L1_P11_2017-08-20  17_55_22\
>>Elapsed time: 00:08:48. 
Write Factory Files
  Code:
 >>Current Task:
          Write Factory Files
>>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : HUAWEI
>>ProdName  : LUA-U22
>>ProdModel : HUAWEI LUA-U22
>>Device    : HWLUA-U6582
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>MTK CPU   : MT6582
>>MTK PRJ   : ALPS.L1.MP12.V1.2_WT6582.WE.SH.L1_P11
>>Display ID: LUA-U22C567B010
>>Board ID  : LUA-U22
>>Build Date: Thu Sep 15 20:45:11 CST 2016
>> 
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM29)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6582
>>Hardware version:CA01
>>Software version:0001
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A483847316505074F799CA1243D
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x483847316505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Phone Info: CPU:MT6582 Flash Type:EMMC 
>>Check CPU Success!
>>Check Flash Type Success!
>>Check FlashID Success! 
>>Find partition success.
>>backup path:F:\Volcano\Inferno\MTK\V1.3.2\MTK_Vol_NI\backup\preloader_wt96582_s96582aa2_20170820_153701.bin
  >MBR write success.
  >EBR1 write success.
  >PRO_INFO.bin write success.
  >NVRAM.bin write success.
  >PROTECT_F write success.
  >PROTECT_S write success.
  >SECCFG.bin write success.
  >lk.bin write success.
  >boot.img write success.
  >recovery.img write success.
  >secro.img write success.
  >MISC.bin write success.
  >logo.bin write success.
  >EBR2 write success.
  >CUSTOM write success.
  >EXPDB.bin write success.
  >ROOTM write success.
  >FRP write success.
  >system.img write success.
  >cache.img write success.
  >userdata.img write success.
>>Flash writing complete.
>>Write factory file successfully!الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  Code:
 10:15:15 Current Task:
          Read Information(Extend)
10:15:16 
10:15:16 Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
10:15:16  
10:15:20 MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM19)
10:15:20  
10:15:20 Connecting...
10:15:21 CPU TYPE:MT6735
10:15:21 Hardware version:CB00
10:15:21 Software version:0000
10:15:21 SecCfgVal :0x05000000
10:15:21 BromVersion :0xFF
10:15:21 BLVersion :0x01
10:15:25 Boot downloading...
10:15:29 EMMC_ID:0x150100464531324D420D21F3B2F03459
10:15:29 EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x464531324D42
10:15:29 EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
10:15:29 EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
10:15:29 EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
10:15:29 EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
10:15:29 EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
10:15:29 EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
10:15:29 EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
10:15:29 EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3A3E00000(14.56 G)
10:15:29  
10:15:29 INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
10:15:29 Finding partition.
10:15:29  
10:15:29 Total partition entries found: 27
10:15:29 preloader:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x040000
10:15:29 pgpt:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x080000
10:15:29 proinfo:>>addr:0x080000  -- length:0x300000
10:15:29 nvram:>>addr:0x380000  -- length:0x500000
10:15:29 protect1:>>addr:0x880000  -- length:0xA00000
10:15:29 protect2:>>addr:0x1280000  -- length:0xA00000
10:15:29 lk:>>addr:0x1C80000  -- length:0x080000
10:15:29 para:>>addr:0x1D00000  -- length:0x080000
10:15:29 boot:>>addr:0x1D80000  -- length:0x1000000
10:15:29 recovery:>>addr:0x2D80000  -- length:0x1000000
10:15:29 logo:>>addr:0x3D80000  -- length:0x800000
10:15:29 expdb:>>addr:0x4580000  -- length:0xA00000
10:15:29 seccfg:>>addr:0x4F80000  -- length:0x080000
10:15:29 oemkeystore:>>addr:0x5000000  -- length:0x200000
10:15:29 secro:>>addr:0x5200000  -- length:0x600000
10:15:29 keystore:>>addr:0x5800000  -- length:0x800000
10:15:29 tee1:>>addr:0x6000000  -- length:0x500000
10:15:29 tee2:>>addr:0x6500000  -- length:0x500000
10:15:29 efuse:>>addr:0x6A00000  -- length:0x080000
10:15:29 frp:>>addr:0x6A80000  -- length:0x100000
10:15:29 nvdata:>>addr:0x6B80000  -- length:0x2000000
10:15:29 metadata:>>addr:0x8B80000  -- length:0x2480000
10:15:29 system:>>addr:0xB000000  -- length:0xC0000000
10:15:29 cache:>>addr:0xCB000000  -- length:0x19000000
10:15:29 userdata:>>addr:0xE4000000  -- length:0x2BED80000
10:15:29 flashinfo:>>addr:0xFFFF0084  -- length:0x1000000
10:15:29 sgpt:>>addr:0xFFFF0004  -- length:0x080000
10:15:29  
10:15:31 BasicInfo :
10:15:31 Brand     : motorola
10:15:31 ProdName  : namath_55
10:15:31 ProdModel : Moto C
10:15:31 Device    : namath
10:15:31 AndroidVer: 7.0
10:15:31 MTK CPU   : MT6737M
10:15:31 MTK PRJ   : alps-mp-n0.mp1-V1.0.2_wt6737m.35.n_P51
10:15:31 Display ID: NRD90M.040
10:15:31 Board ID  : 
10:15:31 Build Date: 2017 04 13  23:45:28 CST
10:15:31 IMEI_1    :  3556**********
10:15:31 IMEI_2    :  3556**********
10:15:31  
10:15:31 Read phone info OK. 
10:15:31 Elapsed time: 00:00:15.
10:15:41 Current Task:
          USB Clear FRP(EMMC)
10:15:41 
10:15:41 Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
10:15:41  
10:15:52 MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM19)
10:15:52  
10:15:52 Connecting...
10:15:52 CPU TYPE:MT6735
10:15:52 Hardware version:CB00
10:15:52 Software version:0000
10:15:52 SecCfgVal :0x05000000
10:15:52 BromVersion :0xFF
10:15:52 BLVersion :0x01
10:15:57 Boot downloading...
10:16:00 EMMC_ID:0x150100464531324D420D21F3B2F03459
10:16:00 EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x464531324D42
10:16:00 EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
10:16:00 EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
10:16:00 EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
10:16:00 EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
10:16:00 EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
10:16:00 EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
10:16:00 EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
10:16:00 EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3A3E00000(14.56 G)
10:16:00  
10:16:00 INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
10:16:00 Finding partition.
10:16:00 Clear FRP successfully! 
â€ƒالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Read Information 
  Code:
 >>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM84)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6582
>>Hardware version:CA01
>>Software version:0001
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A483847316505075142601D23A5
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x483847316505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>> 
>>Total partition entries found: 23
>>PRELOADER:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0xC00000
>>MBR:>>addr:0xC00000  -- length:0x080000
>>EBR1:>>addr:0xC80000  -- length:0x080000
>>PRO_INFO:>>addr:0xD00000  -- length:0x300000
>>NVRAM:>>addr:0x1000000  -- length:0x500000
>>PROTECT_F:>>addr:0x1500000  -- length:0xA00000
>>PROTECT_S:>>addr:0x1F00000  -- length:0xA00000
>>SECCFG:>>addr:0x2900000  -- length:0x020000
>>UBOOT:>>addr:0x2920000  -- length:0x060000
>>BOOTIMG:>>addr:0x2980000  -- length:0x600000
>>RECOVERY:>>addr:0x2F80000  -- length:0x600000
>>SEC_RO:>>addr:0x3580000  -- length:0x600000
>>MISC:>>addr:0x3B80000  -- length:0x080000
>>LOGO:>>addr:0x3C00000  -- length:0x300000
>>EBR2:>>addr:0x3F00000  -- length:0x080000
>>CUSTOM:>>addr:0x3F80000  -- length:0x19000000
>>EXPDB:>>addr:0x1CF80000  -- length:0xA00000
>>ROOTM:>>addr:0x1D980000  -- length:0x400000
>>FRP:>>addr:0x1DD80000  -- length:0x100000
>>ANDROID:>>addr:0x1DE80000  -- length:0x93300000
>>CACHE:>>addr:0xB1180000  -- length:0xF000000
>>USRDATA:>>addr:0xC0180000  -- length:0x111580000
>>BMTPOOL:>>addr:0xFFFF00A8  -- length:0x1500000
>> 
>>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : HUAWEI
>>ProdName  : LUA-U22
>>ProdModel : HUAWEI LUA-U22
>>Device    : HWLUA-U6582
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>MTK CPU   : MT6582
>>MTK PRJ   : ALPS.L1.MP12.V1.2_WT6582.WE.SH.L1_P37
>>Display ID: LUA-U22C567B004
>>Board ID  : LUA-U22
>>Build Date: 2016 04 21  23:08:13 CST
>>IMEI_1    :  861xxxxxxxxxxxx
>>IMEI_2    :  861xxxxxxxxxxxx
>> 
>>Read phone info OK. 
>>Elapsed time: 00:00:27.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  Code:
 >>Current Task:
          Read Information(Extend)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM16)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CA00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x150100513331334D420640DB5677824F
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x513331334D42
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3A3E00000(14.56 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 2GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>> 
>>Total partition entries found: 26
>>preloader:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x040000
>>pgpt:>>addr:0x000000  -- length:0x080000
>>proinfo:>>addr:0x080000  -- length:0x300000
>>nvram:>>addr:0x380000  -- length:0x500000
>>protect1:>>addr:0x880000  -- length:0xA00000
>>protect2:>>addr:0x1280000  -- length:0xA00000
>>lk:>>addr:0x1C80000  -- length:0x080000
>>para:>>addr:0x1D00000  -- length:0x080000
>>boot:>>addr:0x1D80000  -- length:0x1000000
>>recovery:>>addr:0x2D80000  -- length:0x1000000
>>logo:>>addr:0x3D80000  -- length:0x800000
>>expdb:>>addr:0x4580000  -- length:0xA00000
>>seccfg:>>addr:0x4F80000  -- length:0x080000
>>oemkeystore:>>addr:0x5000000  -- length:0x200000
>>secro:>>addr:0x5200000  -- length:0x600000
>>keystore:>>addr:0x5800000  -- length:0x800000
>>tee1:>>addr:0x6000000  -- length:0x500000
>>tee2:>>addr:0x6500000  -- length:0x500000
>>frp:>>addr:0x6A00000  -- length:0x100000
>>nvdata:>>addr:0x6B00000  -- length:0x2000000
>>metadata:>>addr:0x8B00000  -- length:0x2500000
>>system:>>addr:0xB000000  -- length:0xE0000000
>>cache:>>addr:0xEB000000  -- length:0x1A800000
>>userdata:>>addr:0x105800000  -- length:0x29D580000
>>flashinfo:>>addr:0xFFFF0084  -- length:0x1000000
>>sgpt:>>addr:0xFFFF0004  -- length:0x080000
>> 
>>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : Lenovo
>>ProdName  : S1La40
>>ProdModel : Lenovo S1La40
>>Device    : S1La40
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>MTK CPU   : MT6753
>>MTK PRJ   : S1La40_USR_S300_1705231600_MP3V2_16G_ROW
>>Display ID: S1La40_S300_170523_16G_ROW
>>Board ID  : S1La40
>>Build Date: Wed Jun  7 00:43:43 CST 2017
>>IMEI_1    :  868650xxxxxxxxx
>>IMEI_2    :  868650xxxxxxxxx
>> 
>>Read phone info OK. 
>>Elapsed time: 00:00:50. 
>>Current Task:
          USB Reset Pin lock(EMMC)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM5)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CA00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x150100513331334D420640DB5677824F
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x513331334D42
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3A3E00000(14.56 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 2GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>>Backup file finish.
>>Write data success.
>>Password had been reseted to 1234.     
>>Current Task:
          USB Backup Facotry Files
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM16)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CA00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x150100513331334D420640DB5677824F
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x513331334D42
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3A3E00000(14.56 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 2GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>>MTKxCPU: MT6753
>>ProdName: S1La40
>>ProdModel: Lenovo S1La40
>>Device: S1La40
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>Brand: Lenovo
>>MTKxPRJ: S1La40_USR_S300_1705231600_MP3V2_16G_ROW
>>DisplayID: S1La40_S300_170523_16G_ROW
>>BoardID: S1La40
>>BuildDate: Wed Jun  7 00:43:43 CST 2017
>> 
>>Empty/useless files we will reduce it.
  >preloader_al817row.bin read success.
  >proinfo read success.
  >nvram.bin read success.
  >lk.bin read success.
  >boot.img read success.
  >recovery.img read success.
  >logo.bin read success.
  >seccfg.bin read success.
  >secro.img read success.
  >trustzone.bin read success.
  >trustzone.bin read success.
  >nvdata.bin read success.
  >system.img read success.
  >BPLGUInfo read success.
  >userdata.img read success.
  >cache.img read success.
>>Reading completed.
>>Android_Info.txt create success.
>>File save path:H:\\MT6753_S1La40_Lenovo S1La40_5.1_Lenovo_S1La40_USR_S300_1705231600_MP3V2_16G_ROW_2017-08-22 16_44_47\
>>Elapsed time: 00:08:09.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
>>Current Task:
          Write Factory Files
>>BasicInfo :
>>Brand     : HUAWEI
>>ProdName  : LUA-U22
>>ProdModel : HUAWEI LUA-U22
>>Device    : HWLUA-U6582
>>AndroidVer: 5.1
>>MTK CPU   : MT6582
>>MTK PRJ   : ALPS.L1.MP12.V1.2_WT6582.WE.SH.L1_P11
>>Display ID: LUA-U22C567B010
>>Board ID  : LUA-U22
>>Build Date: Thu Sep 15 20:45:11 CST 2016
>> 
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM83)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6582
>>Hardware version:CA01
>>Software version:0001
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x90014A4838473165050756B5ED9BA39F
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x483847316505
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
>>Phone Info: CPU:MT6582 Flash Type:EMMC 
>>Check CPU Success!
>>Check Flash Type Success!
>>Check FlashID Success! 
>>Find partition success.
>>backup path:G:\BOX SOFTWARE\Volcano Inferno   tool\InfernoTool_MTK_EXT_Volcano_V1.3.2_20170811\M    TK_Vol_EXT\backup\preloader_wt96582_s96582aa2_2017  0824_181921.bin
  >FRP write success.
>>Flash writing complete.
>>Write factory file successfully!الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
>>Operation:
1. Power off the phone.
2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM5)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CB00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x05000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x45010044463430313601202DA182C3B1
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x444634303136
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3AB400000(14.68 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM EXT RAM: 2GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>>Clear FRP successfully!الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Read Info 
  Code:
 »Current Task:
          Read Information(Extend)
»
»Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
» 
»MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM8)
» 
»Connecting...
»CPU TYPE:MT6735
»Hardware version:CB00
»Software version:0000
»SecCfgVal :0x00000000
»BromVersion :0xFF
»BLVersion :0x01
»Boot downloading complete!
»EMMC_ID:0x150100464E31324D42066037AA0E736F
»EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x464E31324D42
»EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
»EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
»EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00080000
»EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
»EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
»EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
»EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
»EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x1D2000000(7.28 G)
» 
»INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 1GB DRAM
»Find partition success.
» 
»Total partition entries found: 29
»preloader:»addr:0x000000  — length:0x040000
»pgpt:»addr:0x000000  — length:0x080000
»proinfo:»addr:0x080000  — length:0x300000
»nvram:»addr:0x380000  — length:0x500000
»protect1:»addr:0x880000  — length:0xA00000
»protect2:»addr:0x1280000  — length:0xA00000
»lk:»addr:0x1C80000  — length:0x080000
»para:»addr:0x1D00000  — length:0x080000
»boot:»addr:0x1D80000  — length:0x1000000
»recovery:»addr:0x2D80000  — length:0x1000000
»logo:»addr:0x3D80000  — length:0x800000
»expdb:»addr:0x4580000  — length:0xA00000
»ROOTM:»addr:0x4F80000  — length:0x080000
»seccfg:»addr:0x5000000  — length:0x080000
»oemkeystore:»addr:0x5080000  — length:0x200000
»secro:»addr:0x5280000  — length:0x600000
»keystore:»addr:0x5880000  — length:0x800000
»tee1:»addr:0x6080000  — length:0x500000
»tee2:»addr:0x6580000  — length:0x500000
»oeminfo:»addr:0x6A80000  — length:0x4000000
»frp:»addr:0xAA80000  — length:0x100000
»nvdata:»addr:0xAB80000  — length:0x2000000
»metadata:»addr:0xCB80000  — length:0x2480000
»system:»addr:0xF000000  — length:0x93300000
»cust:»addr:0xA2300000  — length:0x19500000
»cache:»addr:0xBB800000  — length:0x9800000
»userdata:»addr:0xC5000000  — length:0x10BF80000
»flashinfo:»addr:0xFFFF0084  — length:0x1000000
»sgpt:»addr:0xFFFF0004  — length:0x080000
» 
»BasicInfo :
»Brand     : HUAWEI
»ProdName  : CUN-L22
»ProdModel : CUN-L22
»Device    : HWCUN-L6735
»AndroidVer: 5.1
»MTK CPU   : MT6735
»MTK PRJ   : CUN-L22C583B108
»Display ID: CUN-L22C583B108
»Board ID  : CUN-L22
»Build Date: Mon May  1 15:14:48 CST 2017
»IMEI_1    :  86231xxxxxxxxxx
»IMEI_2    :  86231xxxxxxxxxx
» 
»Read phone info OK. 
»Elapsed time: 00:00:17.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  Quote:                               >>Current Task:
          USB Clear FRP(EMMC)
>>
>>Operation:
          1. Power off the phone.
          2. Please insert USB cable within 40 seconds.
>> 
>>MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM5)
>> 
>>Connecting...
>>CPU TYPE:MT6735
>>Hardware version:CB00
>>Software version:0000
>>SecCfgVal :0x00000000
>>BromVersion :0xFF
>>BLVersion :0x01
>>Boot downloading complete!
>>EMMC_ID:0x13014E51324A3936521004F26211247D
>>EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: 0x51324A393652
>>EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00400000
>>EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
>>EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x3AB400000(14.68 G)
>> 
>>INT RAM: 128KB SDRAM    EXT RAM: 2GB DRAM
>>Find partition success.
>>Clear FRP successfully!     TO BE CONTINUED TO NEXT POST....                     __________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries_

----------


## abed1

جزيل الشكر و التقدير على المجهودات

----------

